# Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?



## DJSash (15. Mai 2007)

*Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*

Hallo!

Ist es möglich das Aussehen der Spielfigur während des Spiels zu ändern?

Ich meine das schon mal gehört zu haben. Bin in den Menues nicht fündig geworden und im Handbuch auch nicht. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch und das geht gar nicht  

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.

mfg  DJ  Sash


----------



## shimmyrot (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*

Bitte sehr

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=5017896


----------



## DJSash (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.05.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte sehr
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=5017896



Hallo!

Ja, bin nach der Überschrift rausgeflogen...

Habe Deinen link gelesen, vielen Dank. Ich meinte so etwas, wie dieses komplette Erstellungsmenue am Anfang.

Bis dann.      DJSash


----------



## Dominik10 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*

Also soweit ich weiß kann man seinen Charakter während des Spiels NICHT verändern!!!
mfg Dominik


----------



## shimmyrot (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*

Das geht doch mit showracemenu? Kanns leider nicht testen da nicht installiert.

@Dominik10: Doch


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.05.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht doch mit showracemenu? Kanns leider nicht testen da nicht installiert.
> 
> @Dominik10: Doch





Jap geht: 

mit  ^ (Taste neben der  1) die Konsole öffnen showracemenu eingeben und voila... AAABER Vorsicht. Hast du deinen Charakter geändert, drücke ESC und speicher das Spiel in einen neuen Slot, dann lade es direkt aus dem Menü wieder. Dann behältst du deine Stats, die ansonsten soweit ich weiß zurückgesetzt werden .

Viel Spaß


Edit: hoppla steht doch im Link?


----------



## shimmyrot (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*

Jaja hatte sich nur so angehört, als ob es bei DJSash nicht geklappt hätte.


----------



## DJSash (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.05.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja hatte sich nur so angehört, als ob es bei DJSash nicht geklappt hätte.



Hallo!

Nö, das sollte sich nicht so anhören. Klappt wunderbar, habe ich inzwischen auch schon probiert. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank.

Bis dann.   DJ  Sash


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.05.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja hatte sich nur so angehört, als ob es bei DJSash nicht geklappt hätte.




Sorry war kein Angriff.. ich hatte den Link erst nach meinem Post angeklickt... dachte da gings um was anderes


----------



## IgorGonzales (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oblivion:Charakter während des Spiels ändern?*



			
				DJSash am 15.05.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ist es möglich das Aussehen der Spielfigur während des Spiels zu ändern?
> 
> ...



Dazu musst du mit "^" die Konsole öffnen und dann "showracemenu" eingeben. Lass die Konsole geöffnet und verändere deinen Charakter nur im Aussehen, nicht die Rasse oder das Geschlecht! Wenn du alles angepasst hast, klickst du niht auf OK umd die Änderungen zu übernehmen, sondern speicherst das Spiel wie gewohnt ab (Konsole muss dafür weiterhin geöffnet sein. Jetzt Lädst du den gespeicherten Spielstand wieder und dein Char sieht anders aus, ohne jegliche Änderung der Stats


----------

